# My first HUGE MAC haul



## Mygreatlove (Sep 24, 2009)

Wow so I went wayyy crazy on this haul. I felt like I needed everything. Ha

Dazzleglass:
Internationalist
Funtabulous
Amorous (Dazzleglass Creme)
Moth to Flame
Steppin' Out
Wildly Lush (Plushglass)

Lipstick:
Red Full Stop

Upstarts: Well Prepared
Upstarts: Flawless

Studio Moisturecover NW20
Studio Finish Concealer NC20
MSF Natural Light Medium

Mineralized E/S in Blue Flame
Volcanic Ash Exfoliator
Volcanic Thermal Mask

Blush:
Mocha
Prism
Breath of Plum
Dollymix
Pink Swoon
Peachykeen
Well Dressed
Sunbasque

MAC Wipes

and of course, a free sample of zoom lash mascara. Ha. After all that, I think I deserve a free sample


----------



## Jemma28 (Sep 24, 2009)

wow!  have fun with your new stuff!


----------



## Sass (Sep 24, 2009)

I love haul threads.  Great haul!


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Sep 24, 2009)

Great Haul I cant wait to do some hauling my self this saturday have you tried the volcanic ash exfoliator and how do you like it?


----------



## Mygreatlove (Sep 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tat2dbeauty07* 

 
_Great Haul I cant wait to do some hauling my self this saturday have you tried the volcanic ash exfoliator and how do you like it?_

 
No I haven't tried it yet. I heard so many great reviews so I got it to try! I hope it's good though


----------



## gildedangel (Sep 24, 2009)

Wow, nice haul!!!


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Sep 25, 2009)

omg.. lucky girl! great haul


----------



## cherry24 (Sep 25, 2009)

nice haul... all that blush! and yes you definitely deserved the mascara!


----------



## zuuchini (Sep 26, 2009)

ENJOY YOUR HAUL!! now it's playtime with your makeup


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Sep 27, 2009)

Wow! You got a nice haul!


----------



## nunu (Sep 27, 2009)

Enjoy your goodies!


----------



## candaces (Sep 28, 2009)

great!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tahti (Oct 1, 2009)

Great haul, great choices - enjoy! ^_^


----------



## xphoenix06 (Oct 2, 2009)

Lovely Haul! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yes definitley, but I think MAC should give a lil more than just a zoomlash when you haul as much as you have.  But it's great that MAC even gives out samples like that.


----------



## sdfw (Oct 4, 2009)

very nice haul!!!


----------



## xphoenix06 (Oct 4, 2009)

Lovely!


----------



## hawaii02 (Oct 4, 2009)

Have a great time playing! Especially with the blushes-wow


----------



## ashley_9352 (Oct 10, 2009)

WOW that's quite the first major haul!


----------

